# Red Dead Redemption 2



## Cyberghost (Oct 18, 2016)

*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/1174180/header.jpg?t=1575480614

Title: Red Dead Redemption 2
Genre: Action, Adventure
Developer: Rockstar Games
Publisher: Rockstar Games
Franchise: Red Dead Redemption
Release Date: 5 Dec, 2019​Red Dead Redemption 2, the critically acclaimed open world epic from Rockstar Games and the highest rated game of the console generation, now enhanced for PC with new Story Mode content, visual upgrades and more.

Red Dead Redemption 2, the critically acclaimed open world epic from Rockstar Games and the highest rated game of the console generation, now enhanced for PC with new Story Mode content, visual upgrades and more.

America, 1899. The end of the wild west era has begun. After a robbery goes badly wrong in the western town of Blackwater, Arthur Morgan and the Van der Linde gang are forced to flee. With federal agents and the best bounty hunters in the nation massing on their heels, the gang must rob, steal and fight their way across the rugged heartland of America in order to survive. As deepening internal divisions threaten to tear the gang apart, Arthur must make a choice between his own ideals and loyalty to the gang who raised him.

With all new graphical and technical enhancements for deeper immersion, Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC takes full advantage of the power of the PC to bring every corner of this massive, rich and detailed world to life including increased draw distances; higher quality global illumination and ambient occlusion for improved day and night lighting; improved reflections and deeper, higher resolution shadows at all distances; tessellated tree textures and improved grass and fur textures for added realism in every plant and animal.

Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC also offers HDR support, the ability to run high-end display setups with 4K resolution and beyond, multi-monitor configurations, widescreen configurations, faster frame rates and more.

Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC also includes additional Story Mode content including Bounty Hunting Missions, Gang Hideouts, Weapons and more; plus free access to the shared living world of Red Dead Online featuring all previously released improvements and the latest content for the complete Online experience including Frontier Pursuits and the specialist Roles of The Bounty Hunter, Trader and Collector, and much more.

Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC is the ultimate way to experience one of the most critically acclaimed games of all time, winner of over 175 Game of the Year Awards and recipient of over 250 perfect scores.

Source: STEAM





*scontent.fmaa1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/14729300_1215779021812790_5354684671015914779_n.jpg?oh=1f4abf2d084bb2c1ebb064d1167ae85f&oe=589C8964​


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2016)

Any news on platforms?


----------



## Alok (Oct 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Any news on platforms?



Xb1 and ps4 only

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe a delayed release on PC.


----------



## anky (Oct 18, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption 2 Announced for PS4 and Xbox One; Not for PC | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2016)

/Damn, for once I thought may be this time they will release on pc as well


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, don't know what I expected.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

Being Rockstar they gonna milk players for money by a delayed PC and next gen release lol

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2016)

And here I am, still waiting for 75% on GTA5. They can milk all they want, I ain't buying their games unless its on 75% sale.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## billubakra (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think that a PC gamer will buy a console for any game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I don't think that a PC gamer will buy a console for any game.


No they won't.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2018)

Might come to PC - Red Dead Redemption 2 is coming to PC - VG247

Not officially confirmed though, just a leak.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jun 22, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption 2 Is Coming to PC


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2018)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Red Dead Redemption 2 Is Coming to PC


Not officially confirmed, just a leak from a developer's LinkedIn profile.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2019)

RED DEAD REDEMPTION 2 is coming to PC November 5th

Source: Twitter


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2019)

*a.imge.to/2019/10/04/vE2KLH.jpg​


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2019)

Coming to Steam in December.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 5, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Coming to Steam in December.


source?


----------



## 007 (Oct 5, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> source?


Source


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2019)

I wish they remaster and port RDR1 too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 PC releasing on November 5th, pre-orders from October 9th


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2019)

a


007 said:


> Source


any update on system requirements?


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> any update on system requirements?


Screenshots, system requirements will be revealed on October 9th.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 9, 2019)

System Requirements 

*i.imgur.com/HGz9Fdt.png ​


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 9, 2019)

150GB


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 9, 2019)

Pre-order now live! costs ₹3199 in India


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 9, 2019)

Those are extremely low end requirements.. i5 2500k ? in 2019 wow, that optimization is crazy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> 150GB


Maybe for the 4k textures but damn, I won't want to torture my game drive with that.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Those are extremely low end requirements.. i5 2500k ? in 2019 wow, that optimization is crazy



Actually 99% games can run on i5-2500K on low-mid settings because PS4/Xbox1 has AMD FX CPU that is worse than i5-2500K. Mainstream PC gamers just set everything to ultra and complain bad optimisation.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2019)

Does this game run at 60 fps on consoles ? If so, then its impressive optimization indeed.
If not, maybe the specs mentioned here are just to make it run at 30 fps, like consoles ? We will find out after it launches..


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Does this game run at 60 fps on consoles ? If so, then its impressive optimization indeed.
> If not, maybe the specs mentioned here are just to make it run at 30 fps, like consoles ? We will find out after it launches..



native 4K @ 30fps on Xbox One X
checkerboard 4K @ ~30fps on PS4 Pro
1080p @ ~30fps on PS4
864p @ ~30fps on Xbox One
Red Dead Redemption 2 looks and plays best on Xbox One X


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2019)

RDR2 PC Gets First Screenshots, Details on Graphics Improvements; New Content Included in Story Mode


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 11, 2019)

Bro, 150GB  Thats Crazy !!

And also COD Modern warfare is about 175GB expected size..

Time for ISP to lift their FUP limit ?  lol


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Here are all of the graphical upgrades that are coming to Red Dead Redemption 2's PC version


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

It's official, Red Dead Redemption 2 is coming to PC!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2





Here's our first look at Red Dead Redemption 2's PC version - First PC Trailer Released

Gaming's wild west has never looked this good.

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/17104514637l.jpg#.Xaig1MUVxcs.link 

Rockstar Games has released their first PC trailer for Red Dead Redemption 2, showcasing the game's graphical enhancements on gaming's most powerful platform. 

Red Dead Redemption 2 will release on PC on November 5th, bringing with a wide range of graphical enhancements, ranging from support for higher resolutions/framerates, extended draw distances and the addition of higher resolution textures, tesselated tree textures and other enhancements to existing graphical features. 

Judging from the trailer below, Red Dead Redemption 2's PC version supports some stunning graphical enhancements over the game's existing console versions, from the ability to see individual cactus spines to the game's new fur shaders. 

PC gamers will also be able to enjoy Red Dead Redemption 2 on ultra-wide monitors and multi-screen configurations, options that weren't possible before. These features act as icing on the cake of what promises to be one of 2019's premiere PC releases. 

*   " Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC brings the epic story of Arthur Morgan and the Van der Linde gang to life in breathtaking new ways – with no shortage of dazzling technical enhancements that deliver deeper immersion. These include increased draw distances, improved shadows and lighting, new grass and fur textures, and much more – complemented by a host of exciting new content additions for the game’s Story Mode.*

*Watch the new trailer above to see Red Dead Redemption 2 in stunning 4K/60 frames per second and see how packed full of new details and greater fidelity every corner of this vast open world is. From the claw marks of a passing bear at the base of a tree in Big Valley and the individual spines on a cactus in New Austin, to a train passing on a far horizon and embers sparkling in the New Hanover night sky.*

*Red Dead Redemption 2 will be available for PC on November 5th. Pre-purchase the game exclusively via the Rockstar Games Launcher by October 22nd to receive two free classic Rockstar Games PC titles along with additional pre-purchase incentives including bonuses for Story Mode and 50 Gold Bars for Red Dead Online."*

Source:Here's our first look at Red Dead Redemption 2's PC version - First PC Trailer Released

Red Dead Redemption 2 is currently available to pre-order on the Rockstar game launcher, where Rockstar Games is currently offering PC gamers access to two free classic Rockstar Games PC titles alongside additional pre-purchase incentives including bonuses for Story Mode and 50 Gold Bars for Red Dead Online.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 17, 2019)

That looks absolutely amazing! I am so going to get lost in the american wild west


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 18, 2019)

That's Something !!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 PC vs Console Early Graphics Comparison


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 is now available to pre-load on PC
Red Dead Redemption 2 PC Preload Available Now; Clocks in At Nearly 110GB on PC
4K Screenshot from nvidia
*i.imgur.com/5Jw5JaA.png

Source:New Red Dead Redemption 2 PC 4K Screenshots Released by NVIDIA; RTX Logo Included


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

Rockstar launches action-packed launch trailer for Red Dead Redemption 2's PC version


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 PC Launch Trailer


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2019)

It's released on RGS. If anyone bought, give first impressions.

Edit: Looks like PC gamers are tearing it a new one on Metacritic: Red Dead Redemption 2

Launcher crashes and what not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2019)

Never played the part 1 of RDR but looks like this game is much hyped and popular on internet like GTA 5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2019)

Random issues aside, it is performing poorly and doesn't looks like Rockstar even wanted to spend time on optimizing it. They listed GTX 1060 as a minimum but then expect people to run the game at 1080p30 high settings 
Would this be another Arkham Knight in making?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Random issues aside, it is performing poorly and doesn't looks like Rockstar even wanted to spend time on optimizing it. They listed GTX 1060 as a minimum but then expect people to run the game at 1080p30 high settings
> Would this be another Arkham Knight in making?


Arkham Knight performance was bad because of Denuvo. Later they removed it and fixed all the issues.

Not sure oif Rockstar used any such DRM or not but perhaps they will fix it over time. Especially if they want Red Dead Online to be attractive to players.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Random issues aside, it is performing poorly and doesn't looks like Rockstar even wanted to spend time on optimizing it. They listed GTX 1060 as a minimum but then expect people to run the game at 1080p30 high settings
> Would this be another Arkham Knight in making?


That is exactly what i said before lol..
Their requirements are equivalent to console quality


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 7, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Does this game run at 60 fps on consoles ? If so, then its impressive optimization indeed.
> If not, maybe the specs mentioned here are just to make it run at 30 fps, like consoles ? We will find out after it launches..


bingo


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> That is exactly what i said before lol..
> Their requirements are equivalent to console quality



But console quality is medium not high 
Digital Foundry will do comparisons then we'll know.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2019)

Shape the American frontier with these Red Dead Redemption 2 cheats
*
*
Source: All Red Dead Redemption 2 cheats: all cheats for RDR2 and Red Dead Online | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

New Mods for RDR2:
Red Dead Redemption 2 PC New Mod Allows Playing As Different Characters, Spawning Of Companion NPCs And More


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/ZrwEdoL.png 

What does it take to run Red Dead Redemption 2 PC at 60fps?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 PC Gets New Field Of View Mod


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 60 FPS Optimization Guide [1080p/1440p/4K]


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 5, 2019)

Now available to purchase from Steam for ₹3199


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Now available to purchase from Steam for ₹3199


Anybody bought this for PC?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 New Mod Allows Changes To Difficulty


----------



## rishabh1x (Dec 11, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody bought this for PC?



I got this the day it came out on Social Club. At the launch there were alot of issues related to performance. Soon the patches came and it became stable but then some server side issues were present. Initially i could only play the game for like 20 mins and then it would throw me out saying an error occured(online). But now the game seems very stable. I have been playing and trying to grind online mode only didnt bother about the story mode yet. The game looks fantastic if your gpu is good enough to handle it on high/ultra. I run it on high-ultra setting and get around ~50+ fps which is very much fine. I would say it is surely worth the price, havent seen a game as beautiful as this in plain stock settings without use of reshade and other stuff. Also, I heard the modding community have now got the rtx shader support for rdr2 that enables ray tracing on any gpu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

rishabh1x said:


> I got this the day it came out on Social Club. At the launch there were alot of issues related to performance. Soon the patches came and it became stable but then some server side issues were present. Initially i could only play the game for like 20 mins and then it would throw me out saying an error occured(online). But now the game seems very stable. I have been playing and trying to grind online mode only didnt bother about the story mode yet. The game looks fantastic if your gpu is good enough to handle it on high/ultra. I run it on high-ultra setting and get around ~50+ fps which is very much fine. I would say it is surely worth the price, havent seen a game as beautiful as this in plain stock settings without use of reshade and other stuff. Also, I heard the modding community have now got the rtx shader support for rdr2 that enables ray tracing on any gpu.


Which configuration are you running at?


----------



## rishabh1x (Dec 11, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which configuration are you running at?



Amd Ryzen 2600 - Balanced Mode
Asus ROG VEGA64 OC Ed - Undervolted
24GB DDR4 @3200Mhz Corsair Vengeance lpx
256GB M.2 NVME SSD
1TB Hdd WD Blue

The game is installed on m2, windows is on hdd.

Edit: I run a dual monitor rig. Gaming on primary, discord etc on secondary.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

rishabh1x said:


> Amd Ryzen 2600 - Balanced Mode
> Asus ROG VEGA64 OC Ed - Undervolted
> 24GB DDR4 @3200Mhz Corsair Vengeance lpx
> 256GB M.2 NVME SSD
> ...


What is discord? I hear many PC reviewers in youtube say about Discord & Patreon?
Give me some simple explanation but dont send me the links. But if you dont know then send me the links.
Some time I registered with such gaming community forum but they put it region specific actually.
Like in reddit steam giveaways are not for us


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Now available to purchase from Steam for ₹3199


Any where is this available for less? and should include India when we buy the key. Please anybody.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

rishabh1x said:


> The game is installed on m2, windows is on hdd.


This should've been the other way round


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This should've been the other way round


Yes he he..
After shifting to SSD when ever I use anybodys PC with a HDD installed in it, it feels like I am born before Christ.


----------



## rishabh1x (Dec 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This should've been the other way round



No . maybe when i buy another ssd i will put windows on that but for now putting games on ssd is far better than putting windows


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

rishabh1x said:


> No . maybe when i buy another ssd i will put windows on that but for now putting games on ssd is far better than putting windows


No man buy an Intel 660P 512GB NVME SSD @ 5k *or* 1TB NVME SSD @ 8k  
The boot times will be faster and loading screens for games will be faster as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2019)

Game loads much faster if installed on SSD. Probably his priorities is only playing games, hence putting it on SSD makes sense. But still, Windows on HDD is ancient.. lol.
Get MX500, planning on buying this one


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 11, 2019)

rishabh1x said:


> No . maybe when i buy another ssd i will put windows on that but for now putting games on ssd is far better than putting windows



Do you never turn off your PC?


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 20, 2019)

Bought from epicgames for 36 - 10$ coupon = 26$ . 
Red Dead Redemption 2 - Red Dead Redemption 2

So excited!


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 23, 2019)

Edit: I was unfair... update below next post

I will probably get lynched for saying this. But the game is boring, atleast the single player  . Regret buying it and not waiting for 'ahem'. Feels like a chore really.

Too many annoyances - menus are slow. Key layout is 'too much'. Systems like health, stamina are unnecessarily convulated.
Too much riding around with nothing. Weapons are tied to the  horse saddle, so just run around and have fun is not always available. Edit: Can transfer weapons from horse back to self
When horse dies, have to walk a lot to find a new one, which is never easy as they are always running away.
Horses loses stamina fairly quickly, so can't go full speed all the time. Edit: Actually can go some
The whole bounty, wanted system also lacks. - edit: Do crimes while wearing masks

It looks absolutely GORGEOUS , no doubt! But after a while ...

TLDR: If you can get 'into' the character and play from the character's point of view then this game will work for you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 PC Performance Review and Optimisation Guide | How to tame the PC gaming Wild West | Software


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 3, 2020)

Update to my previous negative post : I was unfair. I have come around.

Short play sessions is key for me. Game is not GTA, I was expecting a fun run gun gta'ish game. But is a lil different. Go running murdering everything and its not fun. Play it nice easy roaming through the wild west and you will enjoy it.
Horse dying is fairly rare. I got used to key layout, the health, stamina system, menu etc. 

Looks AMAZING. Modern PC's are so capable... And so much detail. Playing for long duration made me lose the visual appeal, but doing less than 3 missions at a go, made me appreciate things repeatedly.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 12, 2020)

^How are you liking the game now compared to gta?is it worth?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 12, 2020)

I am enjoying it now. A nice slow burn. 
Compared to GTA ? GTA is a whole lot of fun. Just run around, blow stuff etc. red dead is like slow wild west simulator. 
Red dead is more real, gta more fun. In GTA all you have to do is lose your wanted level. In red dead you have to change outfits, wear masks to not get recognized, there is also a bounty system. If you are recognized while committing a crime, you have to pay. 
Red dead is meant to be immersive, animations are slow and deliberate and unskipable. Annoyed me, now I am used to it. Animations are for things like cooking meat, hunting etc.

Online: Haven't tried much since I have terrible aim. But looked a lot of fun.

In short: If you can get into the character and enjoy a slow rpg'ish.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 22, 2020)

RG didn't release the first part for PC's, right? And this is a prequel, correct?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 22, 2020)

billubakra said:


> RG didn't release the first part for PC's, right? And this is a prequel, correct?


Yes.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2020)

Bought this on Steam and started playing it recently. Will give detailed review later.


----------



## jackiefis (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I just read the Metacritic user review and most of the people complain about bugs and bad performance? is it true? maybe we should wait for the stable version!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

jackiefis said:


> Hi guys, I just read the Metacritic user review and most of the people complain about bugs and bad performance? is it true? maybe we should wait for the stable version!


There are some performance drops sometimes. Very very rarely the game completely freezes for a couple of seconds while the sound continues playing but then it snaps back and runs like nothing happened. Perhaps its optimization issues.

The game runs smoothly for me otherwise.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 17, 2020)

No performance issue here either.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2021)

Does anyone get the "Unknown error FFFFFFFF" issue with this game if you play for long periods of time?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Does anyone get the "Unknown error FFFFFFFF" issue with this game if you play for long periods of time?


what error are you talking about does it crashes to desktop?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah, it seems to occur after playing for a long time. When I click on "Ok" the game terminates.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 19, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, it seems to occur after playing for a long time. When I click on "Ok" the game terminates.


bought on epic or steam? also verify game integrity cache.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2021)

Steam. Verified but the issue seems to be related to the game itself since lot of people get it it seems.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2021)

Finished this finally. Took 170 hours.

Elder Scrolls series should learn from RDR2.


----------

